# First-Time Remodeler



## wartman49 (May 27, 2011)

I want to remodel the finished portion of my basement. I want to make it a better living/home theater area. I was thinking of an epoxy floor with rugs, drywall walls and ceiling. Looking at the pics below, what order should I remodel the room (floor, then ceiling then walls)? Also, what pitfalls should I be considering since this is my first time? I don't really have experience with any of the above so I don't want to screw things up but can't afford contractors. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The floor would be the last thing to do.

Strip it all out and see what's there first.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Make/draw plans, obtain permit if needed. Develop schedule. Review time schedule and triple. Explain schedule to wife. After sufficient time, kiss and make up.
2. Tear out exisiting. Clean up water from accidental plumbing damage. Explain that sparking from receptacle boxes is normal. While no-one is looking, turn off correct breaker this time. Clean up debris........ and dust throughout house. Buy wife flowers.
3. Correct framing deficiencies, if needed. Buy extra 2x4s. Buy two more 2x4s.
4. Correct insulation deficiencies. Itch, scratch and cuss inventer of fiberglass.
5. Correct wiring/ add receptacles, etc. Observe color coding of wires. Yes, size does matter. Explain deviation from schedule to wife. Take wife to dinner.
6. Add fireblocking where missing.
7. Drywall ceiling. Hurt back. Add 2 weeks to schedule. Ignore eye roll from wife.
8. Drywall walls. Get help from buddies. Watch football. drink beer. Kiss wife and and make up. Buy more drywall. Redo miscut sheets. No. They don't make receptacle covers that big.
9. Finish floor. Start in far corner and work towards door. Evacuate house while unexpected fumes are present. Assure kids that Fido will be fine when he gets some fresh air. Pay Vet bill. Buy wife expensive jewelry.
10. install trim. Putty will not cover a gap that big. Buy extra trim. Spill finish on new epoxy floor. Clean up and repaint part of floor. New 2 gallon unit of floor epoxy.
11. Strategically place furniture in front of over cut receptacle. Nice place for the sofa, don't you think honey?
12. Brag about your prowess as a mechanic and home remodeling expert. (Lie)

Yep, that is most, but not all of the pitfalls. DIYers alway can find more to add to the list. :laughing:

This is all in fun. Seriously, this is a great place to ask questions and get good advice. Guys on here probably have hundreds of years of collective experience and are always happy to share.


----------



## BriBri (Dec 13, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> 1. Make/draw plans, obtain permit if needed. Develop schedule. Review time schedule and triple. Explain schedule to wife. After sufficient time, kiss and make up.
> 2. Tear out exisiting. Clean up water from accidental plumbing damage. Explain that sparking from receptacle boxes is normal. While no-one is looking, turn off correct breaker this time. Clean up debris........ and dust throughout house. Buy wife flowers.
> 3. Correct framing deficiencies, if needed. Buy extra 2x4s. Buy two more 2x4s.
> 4. Correct insulation deficiencies. Itch, scratch and cuss inventer of fiberglass.
> ...


 
As I'm always reminded..."happy wife, happy life"! And, if your wife ain't happy, at least you have a nice, newly-remodeled basement to sleep in.:yes:


----------



## wartman49 (May 27, 2011)

Awesome replies... Thanks guys. I got put on a short notice deployment so i'll start knocking things out when I get back. Thanks again!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I got put on a short notice deployment so i'll start knocking things out when I get back. Thanks again!


Be safe, :thumbsup: check in when you get back.:yes:


----------

